

What Waxman-Markey Will Do To The Economy - Alex3917
http://correspondents.theatlantic.com/conor_clarke/2009/06/daily_chart_what_waxman-markey_will_do_to_the_economy.php

======
daniel-cussen
"That $1,100 looks like a lot, but of course the country is projected be
almost three times richer in 2050 than it is now. Average household
consumption in 2050 will be $164,348."

That's quite the assumption. After all, growth usually flattens out after a
while.

